# Who can relate to this?



## Scottlass1953 (May 19, 2020)

Yes it can be a pain


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

yes and I've done it too....


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

Boy have I ever gone through this nonsense too many times and that sounds like one I attempted at one time only different themed.


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2020)

And the sad thing.....once it's accepted......remembering WTH it was


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 19, 2020)

Scottlass1953 said:


> Yes it can be a pain


Hahaha!  Oh my - That is so ME!  Oddly, I almost never use swear words, except when this happens!  Many of my passwords end up being not too nice!


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> And the sad thing.....once it's accepted......remembering WTH it was



Yes,  haven't we all ....    what a pain!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2020)

I have some really funny passwords due to this happening!


----------



## CeeCee (May 19, 2020)

HAHA...all the time.

Another one is usernames....always get, sorry this username is taken.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> HAHA...all the time.
> 
> Another one is usernames....always get, sorry this username is taken.


 yes that's realllllly annoying.....


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2020)

I've been down that cabbage path many a time.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 19, 2020)

I have three different passwords in another language I've been using for 20 years, on and off different sites....they haven't failed me yet!


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> And the sad thing.....once it's accepted......remembering WTH it was


I’m forever forgetting passwords.


----------



## Don M. (May 19, 2020)

I have so many user names and passwords that I have written them all down in one of these telephone number booklets.,,,that's the only way I can access some sites that I only occasionally visit.  Even then, I try to remember to change the passwords periodically....especially those related to anything financial.  Sometimes it's a PITA to stay on top of this kind of stuff, but with all the hackers and internet fraud, floating around, I prefer to minimize my risk.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 19, 2020)

*I live when you click on "forgot password" and want to change it, inevitably your first choice entered will have a response of "Your new password cannot be the same as our old one"*


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m forever forgetting passwords.



I'd start out OK...writing down the renditions with every try

…..after 6 or 8 tries, I'd talk myself into remembering the accepted entry

riiiiight

Somehow I could successfully enter it a second time

day's later;

Very thankful for the *Forgot your password? *save

A little note here;

Amazon* never* forgets me
and won't let me forget them
(I do like that)


----------



## Manatee (May 19, 2020)

If you paint the wall white next to your computer, then you have a place to write down your passwords.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 19, 2020)

That's like trying to find an unused Email name:

_JohnSmith145762384315_

*whew*


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 19, 2020)

Google Chrome automatically saves them for you, but can I remember where, uh no, lol.....


----------



## In The Sticks (May 19, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Google Chrome automatically saves them for you, but can I remember where, uh no, lol.....


I keep track of mine in a spreadsheet and let Firefox remember most of them.

I don't save passwords to my financial accounts in my browser.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't save passwords in my computer unless it is a site that if the PW is hacked it would not matter like forums or games sites. I have all my important PWs on paper in a file and frequently visited sites are on a piece of paper taped to my laptop so i don't have to run to my file.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 13, 2020)

This thread remind me that I am due for a new password for one of my important financial websites.
I hate having to do this every six months, but I try to have a little fun here by starting making up a profane sentence and then whittling it down to a password that meets the requirements.
"This f---- bu--- s---- frosts --- ……"
The sentence winds up being fairly easy to remember, but I still write it down in my spreadsheet and hate the amount of time it costs. I store the spreadsheet on an external hard drive and shred the original.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 13, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I have three different passwords in another language I've been using for 20 years, on and off different sites....they haven't failed me yet!


OOOh that's a really good idea. I know a bit of German so might change some of the passwords   ausgezeichnet (brilliant, excellent)  . But pronunciation of the German not that good so could be a problem if asked to  verbally  give certain letters of the password. Nevertheless a great idea PopsnTuff. Thanks. Stoff zum Nachdeken (food for thought). I would translate this as 'stuff to after think or think over'. German lesson over.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2020)

*If I didn't save them in a note book I would never remember them.*


----------



## Patros (Jun 13, 2020)

I have two main passwords and they are used in a number of variations according to the requirements of the particular site. So if I forget one for a particular site I just go through the variations and one will work.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 13, 2020)

I can't even remember my password for this site!  Do I have one?


----------



## In The Sticks (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2020)

The hospital system where I worked decided one day that everyone was being too lax with their passwords and started to assign everyone a new password every three months.  You'd get assigned a password like XTC3494*1722#37T8 and you were ordered NOT TO WRITE IT DOWN ANYWHERE!!!

Less than a week later, everyone was told to choose their own passwords again.  Apparently, with more than 5,000 employees, the IT help desk was absolutely overwhelmed with people who had forgotten their passwords.  

They live and they learn.....


----------



## In The Sticks (Jun 13, 2020)

jujube said:


> The hospital system where I worked decided one day that everyone was being too lax with their passwords and started to assign everyone a new password every three months.  You'd get assigned a password like XTC3494*1722#37T8 and you were ordered NOT TO WRITE IT DOWN ANYWHERE!!!
> 
> Less than a week later, everyone was told to choose their own passwords again.  Apparently, with more than 5,000 employees, the IT help desk was absolutely overwhelmed with people who had forgotten their passwords.
> 
> They live and they learn.....


You gotta be embarrassed for anyone who does such a stupid thing on a global basis, cause apparently they're not capable of being embarrassed on their own behalves.  Of course, the poor IT staff knew better.

Man, I'm so glad I'm retired.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 14, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I live when you click on "forgot password" and want to change it, inevitably your first choice entered will have a response of "Your new password cannot be the same as our old one"*


So true! Happens to me all the time!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I can't even remember my password for this site!  Do I have one?


yup you do... so you better not log yourself out.....


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Jun 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Google Chrome automatically saves them for you, but can I remember where, uh no, lol.....


This may be true - but it is now the first place hackers look! Don't store your passwords online where they can be stolen!
The only safe place for passwords in a book you keep in a drawer and not on the internet.  IMO


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 6, 2020)

That is fun-nee!  I'll have to share. Well I haven't had that problem because most sites now tell you what your password should contain and how many characters. I have about 80 passwords to keep track of.... none of them are the same either. I keep my password hints in my Google Docs.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 6, 2020)

I had my own solution. When I was working, a number of customer sites I had to log in to required changing passwords regularly. I had a book on single malt scotch whiskys that listed 300 distilleries. I started with Abelour, and just worked my way through.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2020)

Passwords grrr!!!!


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 7, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *If I didn't save them in a note book I would never remember them.*


*Me too, the I lock the book away in my little safe, but then I spend days looking for the key to the safe.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 7, 2020)

Old&InTheWay said:


> This may be true - but it is now the first place hackers look! Don't store your passwords online where they can be stolen!
> The only safe place for passwords in a book you keep in a drawer and not on the internet.  IMO


Yup, I do this and my son hates it, but so what, lol.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 7, 2020)

As far as passwords go you probably have to worry more about this then writing passwords backwards, upside down, in reverse or even letter and number substitution configurations.

www.pcworld.com/article/3199020/keyloggers-what-you-need-to-know-about-this-hidden-threat.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keystroke_logging


----------



## Don M. (Aug 7, 2020)

Saving your passwords in some "online" or "cloud" site is little safer than having them posted in your Facebook account.  If your computer can be hacked, so can your passwords...not matter Which site you might be "storing" them on.  A handwritten notebook is FAR more secure.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Saving your passwords in some "online" or "cloud" site is little safer than having them posted in your Facebook account.  If your computer can be hacked, so can your passwords...not matter Which site you might be "storing" them on.  A handwritten notebook is FAR more secure.




You pretty much took the words right out of my mouth. Cloud is a joke for security. The only thing I use Cloud for is my dashcams, my drones and stationary GoPro+ cams and that's only a backup in case my sim cards get corrupted. When I became proficient with Linux I replaced all of my data processors using a basic encryption standard akin to land mobile communications AES protocol with led touchscreen monitors run to the hard drives via ethernet cables. No WiFi anymore and no wired or worse wireless keyboards. Only when I'm on the road and absolutely have to I use roll up keyboards I can pretty much stick in my jacket pocket. Me paranoid? Naw.

BTW: Every computer, laptop, tablet and smartphone made today can be used without having to use easy to forget and more so easy to lose or get hacked passwords.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 8, 2020)

Because I was using a certain password too often on too many sites with  a slight variation, someone was able to pick it up and as a result obtained my primary email address.  I began getting emails from this unknown character who mentioned that he had my password and was watching me.  I was able to immediately block the idiot and haven't heard a word since.  Now I am more careful.  I do not save any passwords on my computer at all once I have changed them, they are discarded forever and the ones I am using are just for those sites I visit frequently.


----------



## Rose57 (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh my I haven’t laughed so much in weeks.  Once only once I used a swear word because I was Beyond livid at my telephone provider. 
Then avoided them for as long as I could. The next Time I tried to log in it kept saying password incorrect. This incident occurred 20+ years ago when companies could actually look up your password.  I had long forgotten my anger and spiteful password.  So when I called to find out what my password was, the representative was quiet then started giggling
I felt a panic why was she giggling, I began searching my brain, then still laughing she told me.  I’m sure I turned every shade of red for embarrassment, blue as I must have stopped breathing and then green sick with humiliation
Thankfully the agent had a sense of humor.  I have never again used a password in any like Such manner


----------



## peppermint (Aug 16, 2020)

I forget a lot!!!  I do remember my families names....But sometimes I forget what I said 1 minute ago....
A couple of minutes I went to the stove and thought I turned it off...NO!!!  It was on the lowest flame, but
I was lucky the Gravy, sausage and meatballs were OK....Geez!!!!!!


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 16, 2020)

Basically you really didn't forget because you came back didn't you....I have done that myself too
I guess if all of us are honest we can all relate to this post


----------



## Treacle (Sep 9, 2020)

Could be anyone misinterpreting password requirements.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

I actually spend odd moments thinking up new passwords. It's amazing how often you need one. I like puns  and tongue twisters. A recent one was Amin De Skies (say it aloud).


----------



## Nathan (Sep 9, 2020)

Security experts advisors  recommend that you NOT write your password on a yellow sticky and put it on the edge of your monitor. 

However, if "someone"(hacker, burglar, evil genius) has _physical_ access to your computer, your security is *toast*.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 11, 2020)

Passwords for important sites should be changed wvery so often as you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 11, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I forget a lot!!!  I do remember my families names....But sometimes I forget what I said 1 minute ago....
> A couple of minutes I went to the stove and thought I turned it off...NO!!!  It was on the lowest flame, but
> I was lucky the Gravy, sausage and meatballs were OK....Geez!!!!!!


Same here and I begin to wonder about my mind going haywire.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 11, 2020)

Mine are always in a different language....


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 12, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Mine are always in a different language....


That sounds like a really good idea!!!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 12, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> As far as passwords go you probably have to worry more about this then writing passwords backwards, upside down, in reverse or even letter and number substitution configurations.
> 
> www.pcworld.com/article/3199020/keyloggers-what-you-need-to-know-about-this-hidden-threat.html
> 
> ...


I don't know how useful it is, but KeyScrambler is one idea.


----------



## marcb (Sep 12, 2020)

I have a unique password that I created in my mind years ago and no one will ever know it (unless they use a truth serum) , and it does contain most of what's required....don't even try....


----------

